# Joining Canadian Forces Questions.



## 18-and-ready (29 Jan 2007)

Hi im 18 and more then ready to join the CF but i got some questions first.

#1. If i choose to be Infantry is that my first and last job ever? or am I able to switch after a period of time and say change to a trade

#2. Everyone here is very against me joining the CF and it worries me a bit.. but in my head i really want to do this i think its a good thing to support and   work for the country we live in.. anyone have any reasons why I shouldnt join? ( Honesty please )

#3. Is it true that if u join the CF and get education like a trade training as say a plummer.. and ur 3 year contract ends.. do you have to pay that back with service or are you aloud to leave?

#4. When I go threw boot camp iv been told that after that.. i can decide if i would like to continue with the CF and if not i leave.. but if i want to THEN i sign the contract... is that true at all? or is it .. i sign im in

Thanks for your time.. these are just questions i dont really trust asking say a...recruiter lol


----------



## Shamrock (29 Jan 2007)

Why wouldn't you trust a recruiter?


----------



## Jaydub (29 Jan 2007)

18-and-ready said:
			
		

> Hi im 18 and more then ready to join the CF but i got some questions first.
> 
> #1. If i choose to be Infantry is that my first and last job ever? or am I able to switch after a period of time and say change to a trade
> 
> ...



1) No.  You can apply to remuster.  It's quite common.

2) It's definitely better to have the support of family and friends.  Have you really thought seriously about it?  If so, all you can do is ask that they are respectful and supportive of your decision.

3) All your training is included in your contract.  Once it's finished, you're free to leave, if you so desire.

4) You would sign your contract before you join.  If you really don't want to be in, you can apply for a voluntary release.  I know one person that did that.

I highly recommend that you talk to a recruiter.  They are not going to lie to you.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (29 Jan 2007)

You can't just remuster because you're having a bad day or you're bored though. You have to become qualified as an Infanteer and reached the rank of Cpl....approximately 4 years before you can do that and then your trade has to be open to remuster out of and the trade you want to muster into has to be open for a remuster in. In addition the receiving trade has to agree to take you. They judge that on a number of criteria....like performance in the old trade, motivation, aptitude, language capability (if it's something that requires second language capability) etc.
You can't just bop around from one trade to another with impunity. It costs money for the CF to train people it's not like taking a couple of credits at school to see if you like it.

A very good friend of mine is a recruiter in Hamilton who rose through the ranks to a Master Warrant Officer (a very high NCO rank) commissioned and is now a Captain. Thirty plus years of experience in the CF and the training given to him as a recruiter makes him a lot more  qualified to answer your questions than asking for opinions on the Internet.....We have a lot of that kind of expertise at our CF recruiting centres across this great country...that's where you'll get the straight facts. Keep an open mind and open ears....they won't steer you wrong.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2007)

For more insight, try some of these topics:


*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Tone and Content on Army.ca: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/51970.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Army.ca Wiki Recruiting FAQ - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Frequently_Asked_Questions


Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977
Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure: http://64.254.158.112/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Infantry Specific FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Google search of Army.ca - http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=+site%3Aarmy.ca+%22search+term%22&btnG=Search&meta= (follow the link then replace "search term" with what you are looking for)

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## 18-and-ready (29 Jan 2007)

Great thanks guys helped alot

iv thought about it for a few months now i got the package of videos and such and iv been watching them and reading all the paphlets and the site for a few weeks straight just trying to decide whats right for me.

i hear so many bad things about recruiters and the CF but its all ...i heard from a frined of a friend of a friend...

but if u guys say to then i will for sure

thanks alot!


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jan 2007)

As the CF prides itself on its' "professionalism", you might as well begin now to learn to communicate in a professional manner.


MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446


----------



## medaid (29 Jan 2007)

Being a recruiter myself I feel slightly insulted. If you want advice and facts not fiction, don't talk to your friend's friend's friend. Talk to a professional. i.e. The recruiters at CFRC and your local Reserve Units. I would bet you rupees to tandoori chickens that they'd be able to answer your questions better then a friend of a friend, who got most of their info from Battle Field 1942 and Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Centurian1985 (29 Jan 2007)

Or perhaps you should hire cdnaviator as your 'CF Application Consultant'...    ;D


----------



## CrazyCanuck (29 Jan 2007)

I have had a few run ins with the recruiters and I assure you they are not scary people, ask them what you want and they will do their best to answer them, I remember just earlier this year when one came to my school some kid asked (either out of stupidity or genuine curiosity; I never did figure out for that matter but I'm aiming towards the former) what the dress code is for transvestites(sp?). Now the point I'm trying to make here is that the recruiter even if she thought he was kidding did her best to answer his question in an utmost professional manner. So don't be afraid to ask them questions, answering them is their job.


----------



## medaid (30 Jan 2007)

Centurian1985 said:
			
		

> Or perhaps you should hire cdnaviator as your 'CF Application Consultant'...    ;D



hehehe I wish 'I' had Cdnaviator as my consultant...it would've made the choice much easier!


----------



## 18-and-ready (30 Jan 2007)

Hey i heard some messed up stuff.. my boss heard i was ready to try joining.. and he got so mad..
hes telling me that 3 of his CF buddies took him to a base.. and they got beers for 25 cents...
and they were saying that the army wants them drunk to kill.. now im 100% sure thats bullshit excuse my language
but i wanna hear it from one of you guys cuz honestly im a bit insulted just being a canadian hearing a .. non canadian
saying this about our army


----------



## armyvern (30 Jan 2007)

Enough already with the BS stories. You heard it, you knew it was BS but you posted it anyway.

No more. Fair warning.

You've already been told to speak with a recruiting centre if you want answers that you can't find with a search here. You've been provided with the links for searchs etc earlier. You've also been previously provided with links that you should have read upon entering this forum as a member. Please go back down this thread and read those links. 

Pay particular attention to the MSN speak, capitalization links etc. Also, take note of how the warning system works if you wish to continue to disregard army.ca  site etiquette.

I'd appreciate it. Thanks and welcome to army.ca


----------



## 18-and-ready (30 Jan 2007)

fair enough.
but dont you ever wonder why so many un true things get around like this?
why would people feel the need to actualy tell made up stories.. 
im feeling a bit of tension here with my post .. 
dont get me wrong im not against the CF or anything at all im actualy really interested
im just trying to get accurate info without going so far to the recruitment place i just have no time during the day
but i will as soon as i get the time.


----------



## armyvern (30 Jan 2007)

Fair enough.

Because they are either:

1) Jealous;
2) Grossly mis-informed; or 
3) Plain & simply, an asshat.

Please use capitalization. But your last post was an improvement over your previous ones!!  

Go to the bottom of the page a click on Recruiting FAQs. You'll find many of the answers that you are looking for in there.


----------



## 18-and-ready (30 Jan 2007)

I agree!
I got an informational package that I requested from www.forces.ca and after watching all the videos and reading all the info.
I went back to school and showed my career counciler so she was correctly informed. When I was talking to her about my intrest I got alot of info
from when her husband was in some type of law inforcement in Russia. And she was trying to pass this off as the same for the CF.

Im very sorry if anyone was insulted
Not at all was that my intensions

Thanks for everyones help!!


----------



## armyvern (30 Jan 2007)

Wow,

Look how good that last post is. Keep up the good work.  ;D

_Mom_ speaking.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (30 Jan 2007)

18-and-ready said:
			
		

> I agree!
> I got an informational package that I requested from www.forces.ca and after watching all the videos and reading all the info.
> I went back to school and showed my career counciler so she was correctly informed. When I was talking to her about my intrest I got alot of info
> from when her husband was in some type of law inforcement in Russia. And she was trying to pass this off as the same for the CF.
> ...



If this is the kind of quality we're getting in Career Councilors today my heart is very heavy. :clown:


----------

